# LGB New Item Brochure - 2013



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I posted this earlier todya, but it disappeared again.
One more time.....


LGB published their 2013 New Item brochure this morning.

You can download it directly from the LGB web site or download it from the GBDB database here:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=5321

Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Knut. This website is so screwed up it isn't funny--but I digress.... 

Good news for those who need spare parts for items like the cog wheel locos, field loco etc. Some nice RhB items such as those new Za tank cars and the container cars with the rock boxes on them. 

Keith


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing new for us American narrow gauge folks!


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

The big mallet is back! 

Wonder if they'll actually get any of those backordered 2012 new items into stores soon ...


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the December delivery schedule if that helps: 

http://mediencms.maerklin.de/media.php/lgb/pdfs/Liefertermine_LGB-Neuheiten_2012-12.pdf 

I would think they should be coming out with a new version soon though. 

I'm kind of surprised that Vic hasn't posted bitching about the prices yet...


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks. I had been thinking of that digital starter set.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Note also all their new rolling stock comes with metal wheels! Finally! 

Certainly some very nicely detailed items for the RhB fans...whoever is responsible is doing a great job. I can hardly wait for the Allegra. 

Keith


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes. I like those RhB passanger cars, 36659


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

On the two German forums I checked, Gartenbahn and Spassbahn, everyone is just bitching. 
But that is pretty much par for the course. 

I'm fine with the "new" items LGB is coming up with - the RhB stuff I'm interested in. 
And there is always Kiss and now Train Line with more RhB items plus a number of small manufacturers. 

What surprised me a little bit are the number of "car-sets" LGB decided to offer. 
I don't understand their rationale especially since the cars are packaged individually and many dealers will also sell them that way. 

As to US prototypes - or better lack thereof. 
That's rather strage - there are are many European Large Scalers I know who are into US-type railroads. 
Good news for Aristocraft, Bachmann and USA Trains......


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Knut, 
Too bad about all the bitching. I see some positive steps: more detail, metal wheels, re-issues at the request of customers etc. 
the multiple car sets is Maerklin's influence in my opinion. They are also unlikely to run them in huge numbers like the old LGB. 
For a company running with its hands tied behind its back for the last few years they are doing well compared to Aristo say. 
As for US prototypes why go there in a race to the bottom with China? 
Piko is their threat really.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

THe long awatied Vulcan Lenz-Typ I loco and two DRG epoch II ex Austrian items are nice!!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

no american stuff, eh? 
-well ill bet it has something to do with molds being in our beloved China and being held for ransome


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

As I posted on the GSC site, I was absolutely astonished to see how high the MSRP on the feldbahn car set was, these are comperable level to HLW mini-cars but they want the moon for them. 

The TT stuff at least is approachable for us mere mortals.


----------



## dt (Feb 3, 2013)

Posted By stevedenver on 21 Feb 2013 09:21 AM 
no american stuff, eh? 
-well ill bet it has something to do with molds being in our beloved China and being held for ransome 


Steve, I talked to an LGB rep this past weekend at the convention and he says ALL LGB tooling is now out of China. Another item I discovered this weekend is that Bachmann is not only made in China but is owned by a Chinese firm.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dt on 11 Jun 2013 06:25 AM 
Posted By stevedenver on 21 Feb 2013 09:21 AM 
no american stuff, eh? 
-well ill bet it has something to do with molds being in our beloved China and being held for ransome 


Steve, I talked to an LGB rep this past weekend at the convention and he says ALL LGB tooling is now out of China. Another item I discovered this weekend is that Bachmann is not only made in China but is owned by a Chinese firm. 

Kader Sanda Kan has owned Bachmann since 1984.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Kader has owned Bachmann for a long time... Sanda Kan was a recent acquisition by Kader... Kader was(is) the company making USAT and Aristo. 

Greg


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

And not long after Sanda Kan was purchased, Kader culled who it was producing trains for leaving many big name brand with no factory to make trains for them including Atlas, Bowser among others. I wonder if Aristo lost out as well. It would explain the shortages of Aristo product in past months. I dont worry about current LGB production, with USA distribution thru Walthers, the prices are to high for my wallet now. It was a struggle when it was Lehmann still. Bout the only new LGB I buy is track and only when I cant get it used. I try to avoid any product that was produced in China, be it trains or otherwise. Key word is "try". Untill the dust settles from the sale of Marklin/LGB I feel there will be just a trickle of LGB with little to no USA prototypes. Hopefully the molds for the USA models have been recovered from China and will one day return to the LGB production schedule. Hoping for the best! Cheers Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo's problems are financial. The new production that has been received has not had dramatic price increases, and the "Kader - Sanda Kan shuffle" was basically culling out the smaller customers. 

Greg


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I dont know that I would call Atlas a smaller customer Greg. They still havent gotten thier HO track production back up to speed. I hope Aristo gets thru thier issues as they have some nice products. Mike


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

The toy industry financials are a leading indicator of curtailed supply and price increases in specialty manufacturing - Kader Holdings Co Ltd. realized a loss from operations of HK$ 97.4 million (US$ 13.7 million) in 2012 compared to a loss from operations of HK$113.8 million (US$ 16 million) in 2011. While there was an improvement in 'loss reduction', actually offsetting this loss was a valuation gain from investment properties in 2012 - due to the overheated property market in that region. 

So they made money on real estate - but for how long ?


In 2012 Kader's revenue from model train manufacturing decreased 19.5% compared to the previous year. It will be interesting to see what this year brings to both Simba-Dickie and Kader given the significant slowdown in the Eurozone. The prognosis is still bleak.

Victor


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The track does not only come from Kader... the rails are another manufacturer... I think that Kader is making the ties but not sure now. 

Greg


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I am the repair tech for 2 different hobby shops and I got to see a list of all the companies that lost production ablities when that happened, there were quite a few big names on that list and its put a real dent in supplies in the smaller scales, espcialy the Athearn Ready To Run lineup, of which there has been little to nothing delivered new in the past year, thier Genesis line came from a different factory so it has been uneffected. Atlas HO scale track production was halted, Bowser lost some production as some of thiers is still made out in Pennsylvania. There were many othes on that list. But thats what can happen when your factory gets bought out by the compitition. Bachmann coming out with proper brass (outdoor quality) track put a real dent in track prices for awhile. I remember, I think it was late last year, that LGB cut thier track price almost in half. Was refreshing for awhile from the near $8 a section prices they were prior to that. I hope this last shuffle at Marklin in ownership is for the good and the new company will get the LGB program back on track. The market is out there if they can meet the price points and actualy get production to the USA. But they are going to have to get more USA prototypes back into production if they want to regain some market share stateside. I hope they do, I want some more LG&B 4 axle freight cars, or even proper 3080/81 style passenger cars lettered for Lake George & Boulder to match the long ago produced mogul. Cheers Mike


----------

